# das sieht aber sehr abgeschaut aus!!!



## onkel_willi (20. März 2004)

hi mit-bergwerkler,

war heute zufällig in der höhle des löwen ZEG geschäft beim ikea in ulm   wollte ne hasenhupe für mein faunus kaufen und man kuckt halt so rum...
und dann denk ich mir doch: das design (naja der rahmen ist mir jetzt nicht so aufgefallen, aber die decals usw.) kennst doch...

das dingens... 







ist doch frech, oder?? au au au   

grüsse

michael


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. März 2004)

Erkennst du die Unterschiede zum Faunus wirklich nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_willi (20. März 2004)

die unterschiede sieht man schon ganz gut  ist ja klar... taiwan oder china rahmen-stangenware mit mittelmässiger qualitätsanmutung.

aber wo das farblayout herkommt  ist ja klar 

mit meinem faunus hätte ich es aber nicht verwechselt - wäre ja ne beleidigung für mein dingens   

ciao

michael


----------



## locationmaster (20. März 2004)

onkel_willi schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> mit meinem faunus hätte ich es aber nicht verwechselt - wäre ja ne beleidigung für mein dingens
> 
> ciao
> ...



hasenhupe is´ natuerlich understatement


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. März 2004)

Wobei die Qualitätsanmutung diverser in Taiwan gefertigten Rahmen um kein bißchen schlechter ist, als die diverser deutscher Hersteller.


----------



## onkel_willi (21. März 2004)

Tyrolens schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei die Qualitätsanmutung diverser in Taiwan gefertigten Rahmen um kein bißchen schlechter ist, als die diverser deutscher Hersteller.



klar, wie überall gibt es solche und solche... aber besaglicher bulls-rahmen ist nicht gerade eine meisterstück taiwanesischer schweisskunst (vielleicht tu ich den taiwanesen unrecht und das ding kommt aus rot-china)

naja, genug geschrieben - ist ja fast schon zuviel aufhebens darum...

nice day

michael


----------



## maaatin (21. März 2004)

Die Chinesen sind doch auch schon wieder zu teuer und in Thailand wird auch schon seit geraumer Zeit Alu geschweißt.


----------

